# Newbie to TUG and to timeshares



## mom2two06 (Sep 19, 2013)

I bought the membership here because I saw a timeshare in the bargain listings that piqued my interest.  I have not even contacted the owner yet, because I am also interested in learning about timesharing and the entire process.  I thought I would tell you a little bit about myself and my family (loosely based on the questions in the Sticky at the top of this forum) and get some advice from the experts.  

We are a family of four.  My husband works for the state and gets XX hours of vacation per year.  I work from home and my work travels with me.  My kids both go to school but are on a modified schedule, so they have a short summer but long breaks throughout the year.

Ideally, I would like a timeshare in FL, on the ocean, with a fixed week (floating is an option, I just prefer fixed).  We can plan our vacations 12 months in advance pretty easily, I would say.  I am not sure about years down the road, but right now and for the immediate future (3-5 years) I am not concerned with trading or exchanging.  When I was younger, my family vacationed for a week to three weeks at the same lake cottage every year, and I like predictability.  For me, it makes planning easier.

Did I mention I am detail oriented?   I work with computers and am very linear minded, I have been told.  

The lower the initial out of pocket expense, the better.  However, I think we could go up to $1200 in yearly maintenance fees comfortably.  I think we are looking for a two bedroom, both for the sake of inviting family on occasion, as well as for the extra space when it is just the four of us.  

So, I guess what I am asking for you guys is: 

Do we seem like a good candidate for a timeshare?
Do you have any recommendations for areas?
Do you foresee any major drawbacks I am not considering?

Thank you in advance for your help.  I look forward to learning more as I read through the site.


----------



## channimal (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's a "checklist questionnaire" that might help you and the experts here on TUG help you.. I think you might have answered all of these questions though 

It would seem like you might be an ideal candidate   I think detail-orientated helps greatly. Ideally, you'd want to start with "Where would you like to vacation every year?" and also, is it someplace you can get to "easily".  Driving distance etc.  Now, after 7 years I am still a novice at this so I'm sure the more knowledgeable will chime in   Oh, and welcome to TUG!




DeniseM said:


> *Here are some questions you can answer to focus your timeshare wants/needs. *
> 1) Where do you want your home resort to be?
> 
> 2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
> ...


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome to TUG

You could be a good candidate for TS ownership according to what you've said.

I think Fla would be good for you at this time because it's still warm in the spring and fall when you would be able to travel without encountering large crowds.

My daughter acquired a 2Br unit in DuBoise Pa that is wonderful for summer vacations.  No so much so for the off seasons so don't limit yourself to Fla.

The major drawback that we all face are ever increasing fees.

The state of Timeshare World today makes me think that renting from other owners is more economical than buying and locking in MFs.  

The fact that you can plan 12 mos out makes a floater in a nice resort work very well.  In the Fla beach unit I own, I can reserve 12 mos out and have no trouble getting any week I want.

You have a lot to think about before you jump in and again there are many rental deals out there for less than MFs.


----------



## mom2two06 (Sep 19, 2013)

channimal said:


> Here's a "checklist questionnaire" that might help you and the experts here on TUG help you.. I think you might have answered all of these questions though
> 
> It would seem like you might be an ideal candidate   I think detail-orientated helps greatly. Ideally, you'd want to start with "Where would you like to vacation every year?" and also, is it someplace you can get to "easily".  Driving distance etc.  Now, after 7 years I am still a novice at this so I'm sure the more knowledgeable will chime in   Oh, and welcome to TUG!
> 
> ...




I did try to answer them all, I guess it probably would help to have it in a simple to read format, though.   Thanks for the welcome!

Oh.. the initial post should have said my husband has 3 weeks of vacation.  I put the XX in until he answered my text and then forgot to update it.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2013)

I think TS would work very well for you and family. If you are used to having a second home and want to return to the same location year-after-year, all the better. There is a thread going on now in the Buying, Selling, Renting forum about how TUGgers who have fixed weeks/fixed locations seem to feel more satisfied than those who have 'floaters' or exchange all the time.

I would caution you to avoid owning within 30 miles of Orlando in case you'd ever want to exchange into Disney. Those are blocked.

Now all you have to do is find and buy or successfully bid (eBay) for the one you want. I'm sure you've already discovered, 'Buy Re$ale, $ave Thou$and$!'

Add my Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## mom2two06 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome!  I am quite excited to be here.  

I actually don't want anything close to Orlando.  I would rather be by the beach, preferably on the Gulf side, but either would work.  We would be looking to vacation in October, January, or April, so I want somewhere warm with warmish waters.  My in-laws went to a time share presentation in Ft. Lauderdale in January, 2010 and took our family along.. I was in the ocean then and while chilly, I could have stayed there all day.  Our time in FL was pretty relaxing and I have been contemplating a timeshare since then.

I will absolutely be buying resale.   Thanks again for the warm welcomes!


----------



## channimal (Sep 19, 2013)

well.. as far as driving distance to FL .. I'm sure the west coast (Marco Island) will be easier than the east coast (Fort Lauderdale).  You could also look up on the panhandle and get warm gulf water beaches.  Wyndham Panama City Beach has some pretty good reviews.  Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head South Carolina might be an option depending where you are in OH.. (about 10-11 hours from Cincinnati)


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2013)

channimal said:


> well.. as far as driving distance to FL .. I'm sure the west coast (Marco Island) will be easier than the east coast (Fort Lauderdale).  You could also look up on the panhandle and get warm gulf water beaches.  Wyndham Panama City Beach has some pretty good reviews.  Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head South Carolina might be an option depending where you are in OH.. (about 10-11 hours from Cincinnati)



Just for a driving time reference, from Cleveland to Daytona Beach we break it up into 2 days.  We could easily make it in one but prefer to arrive at our resort refreshed and not worn out from a 13+ hour drive.  

Plus, we like to find something to see after the 1st night.  Once we toured Savannah and another time we toured St. Augustine on the way down.


----------



## mom2two06 (Sep 20, 2013)

We live in the Columbus area and are not bothered much by the drive.  The panhandle is about 12 hours and even Ft. Lauderdale is only 17 hours away.  We have to drive 7+ hours to visit family and have been doing so since my 9 year old was 5 months old... driving double that to go on a week's vacation in FL is way worth it to me.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2013)

When we drive to destinations that take us through Columbus we stop at one of the Sunny Street Café locations.  In Grove city if going south and in Dublin, Avery road.

This is part of taking our time to travel.  We leave Cle in time to avoid the Columbus morning rush hours and the Cincy afternoon jam ups.

Planning around the big city traffic jam times is important when we travel week days.  No probs on Saturdays.

If you're interested in learning more about the DuBoise TS for summer vacations let me know.  We love our early August week there.  They are part of Crown resorts and you can exchange to any of their 17 other resorts for $99 with no exchange club membership fee.


----------



## Heron (Sep 20, 2013)

I think something that is often overlooked when buying a timeshare is to buy something that others will want, not just what works for you.  I prefer to come up with a list of my top vacation times and research what the rental rates are for those times for the location I want.  I only want to buy what everyone else wants otherwise, I'd just rent.  Eventually, you will want to exchange, rent or sell the week when you can't use it and demand is important to that equation.  You can't always depend on the trading power because it will likely change over time.  IMO, how much I can rent it for is a much better way of looking at it.  If you can't rent for several hundred more than your maintenance fee, then don't buy.  Rent instead.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 21, 2013)

I own at Longboat Bay club,  mf's are a little over $800/yr.  We go there every year at the end of October.  That area is great.  Siesta Key is close by and is always rated one of the top beaches in the country.  I have traded it before and it trades real well. Im going to Destin (for the first time) next month and I heard the panhandle is a great place,too. St Augustine on the Atlantic side is a great place to visit, lots of history and charm. Try getting one of  the beach resorts close by.  

If you are going for a Florida timeshare, check out the reviews and go with something that is rated 8.3 or above.  So when you are ready to trade it will be a good trader.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 21, 2013)

mom2two06 said:


> I bought the membership here because I saw a timeshare in the bargain listings that piqued my interest.  I have not even contacted the owner yet, because I am also interested in learning about timesharing and the entire process.  I thought I would tell you a little bit about myself and my family (loosely based on the questions in the Sticky at the top of this forum) and get some advice from the experts.
> 
> We are a family of four.  My husband works for the state and gets XX hours of vacation per year.  I work from home and my work travels with me.  My kids both go to school but are on a modified schedule, so they have a short summer but long breaks throughout the year.
> 
> ...



Welcome to TUG!  

Hang around and read read read.  You will learn tons.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 25, 2013)

One thing I want to stress to any Newbie is that these bargain TS can truly be a great bargain  BUT sometimes they can be a dud. 

So it is important to do your homework and buy a TS that will work for you.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> One thing I want to stress to any Newbie is that these bargain TS can truly be a great bargain  BUT sometimes they can be a dud.
> 
> So it is important to do your homework and buy a TS that will work for you.



I agree with Bill4728 only purchase a time share that you and your family will enjoy.  Also, by purchasing a resell time share you saved a lots of money.  Buy a quality time share from a hotel chain like Marriott, Hilton or Starwood and you already know upfront what their standards are in the hotel industry.

Good luck and do your home work.


----------



## mom2two06 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you all... I have been doing my homework, watching eBay auctions, research resorts, reading reviews, reading threads.. just a lot of reading.   I have found that already my initial thoughts may not be the best plan for us.  For example, I am starting to lean toward a floating week just for the flexibility when working around school schedules.  In two years my son will move to a middle school and be on a traditional calendar, where my daughter will still be on the year-round or modified calendar.  I have also consider points, but the system seems more complicated than I really want to deal with right now.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 25, 2013)

mom2two06 said:


> Thank you all... I have been doing my homework, watching eBay auctions, research resorts, reading reviews, reading threads.. just a lot of reading.   I have found that already my initial thoughts may not be the best plan for us.  For example, I am starting to lean toward a floating week just for the flexibility when working around school schedules.  In two years my son will move to a middle school and be on a traditional calendar, where my daughter will still be on the year-round or modified calendar.  I have also consider points, but the system seems more complicated than I really want to deal with right now.



Don't forget that you can do all the reading and research you want, you won't get a personal feel for the resort in question until you actually visit it yourself.


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Sep 26, 2013)

Not sure if it would benefit you at all, but Amtrak has a "Car Train" That you can pick up in Virginia and ride the remainder with you car to Orlando. Not sure if it would be enconomically advantageous, but certainally would take off the stress and be more adventurous.


----------



## cmh (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome mom to TUG - I'm also from Columbus! I am looking forward to the responses as I'm also interested in the gulf coast. Still view myself as somewhat of a newbie since I only own one timeshare and that was a transfer from a relative a few years ago.  There are lots of experienced and helpful folks here on TUG.


----------



## seashelldm (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi and welcome.  I'm new here also.

Regarding what you've said, I just bought 2 weeks at the same resort in Ocean City MD this year.  Like you I wanted a fixed place and week, and have been going to OC since I was a child and it's an easy 3 hour drive.  Our plan is to use our home resort now and when we retire way down the road perhaps start trading and travel more.  

My advice is to consider the time of year you want to be at your timeshare and look at all the amenities they have and be sure you'll be able to use the amenities when you are there.  For example, we chose a resort with an year round indoor pool because our weeks are off season and the outdoor pool is closed (so we can never use it even though we are paying for it).  Also, we chose not to buy in a high rise with an elevator because the MF's were higher at those resorts due to elevator maintenance.  For me a requirement is we wanted to take out dog so we found a place that allows owners to bring their pets (for a fee).  If the resort allows pets, check out how they handle cleaning particularly if anyone in your family has allergies.  My resort charges pet owners an extra pet fee and the units are deep cleaned (including professional carpet cleaning) after our use.  Just do your homeworkand think about what will work for your family.  Good luck!

**Also, when doing your homework look at any termination of deed date for each resort you consider.  I had no idea about this and my deed terminates in 13 years.  My Board says not to worry about it, but not something we knew about and it is a concern for us having just bought.


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 4, 2013)

Don't buy Wyndham!  Don't buy any timeshare would be my advice but if you buy one, buy one that you can rent out for double all the yearly fees.  You should be fine with that.  Don't pre-pay a ton either....people will give them to you if that tells you anything.  If you decide not to use it and you have pictures and info...you can rent it at any desired location.  Rather than timeshares...I'd suggest renting from owners with lots of reviews and information and that can provide good paperwork, pictures and references......anywhere that you want to visit.  You'll be better off in the long run and if skeptical....some rental sites offer guarantees up to $10,000 and then there is Travel and Trip Cancellation insurance if you feel the need.


----------



## momeason (Nov 4, 2013)

Since it seems you may want to travel more than one week a year, I would suggest buying a resort that trades in II..Interval International.
IF you do decide to exchange later, it is easy to get an extra week for each exchange. Traveling in shoulder season in the fall will open up a lot of possibilities.
I love Destin Florida on the Panhandle. Sanibel Island is also wonderful on the west coast of FL. It would be difficult to buy on Sanibel without spending a few thousand $$ though. I did love the island though. April and October would be great on Sanibel.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 5, 2013)

Mixed messages here



golfingdeac11 said:


> Don't buy Wyndham!


 
I would ad from the developer there are many Wyndham locations within a 1 day's drive from Columbus



golfingdeac11 said:


> Don't buy any timeshare would be my advice but if you buy one, buy one that you can rent out for double all the yearly fees. You should be fine with that.


 
Private Party rentals do no not rent at 2 X timeshare maintenance fees unless it's a combination of view and Holiday Week which are not easy to reserve,



golfingdeac11 said:


> Don't pre-pay a ton either....people will give them to you if that tells you anything. If you decide not to use it and you have pictures and info...you can rent it at any desired location. Rather than timeshares...


 
I think you are saying buy resale




golfingdeac11 said:


> I'd suggest renting from owners with lots of reviews and information and that can provide good paperwork, pictures and references......anywhere that you want to visit. You'll be better off in the long run and if skeptical...


 
There is a place for both, if you are willing to invest the research and time planning, you can do better owning the right timeshare.



golfingdeac11 said:


> .some rental sites offer guarantees up to $10,000 and then there is Travel and Trip Cancellation insurance if you feel the need.


 
Trip cancellation insurance is another industry, full of exceptions and requirements that I have never gotten my arms around


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 10, 2013)

Rent Share - I have 2 timeshares that I rent in Peak Season for more than double the maintenance fees.  Both maintenance fees are in the $600-700 range per year and I rent them for $1325 (3 BR, 1 mi. off ocean, sleeps 10/12) and $1525 (2 BR oceanfront sleeps 4/6) each year.  I (family/some portion) stayed at one timeshare 2-3 times and the other I've stayed at around 10+ times....I've rented both since 2004.  Each of these timeshares were purchased from the resort.  One is a national company with several resorts and the other, as far as I know, is resort specific.  The oceanfront one I don't even advertise....people find me to rent it...great property where no one who owns there ever sells.  The other is a great peak season deal for large families or 2 families and is 1/2 the price what oceanfront would rent for at that time.  So I'll change my mind a little....if you can find a timeshare like these...you can recoup your initial investment and enjoy some stays too.

I have one with Wyndham (was Fairfield) that I pay $1866 in maintenance fees/year.  I spend $20-40 per year to advertise it and I advertise it on free sites too.  I generally rent it from $1975 - 2050 per year and I (my 83 year old mom and dad - owners) have much more money tied up in that timeshare than the other 2.....way more.  They purchased twice, through Fairfield and Wyndham.  It's a money drain and racket; they can never recoup!!!!  Their maintenance fees have gone up from 3.86/1000 points when they first purchased to 6.35/1000 points; _*highway robbery*_.  *Prisons are filled with more honest people.*  Yes, they enjoyed ~15 stays at Wyndham timeshares in the southeast with 2 other invited couples but they would have been MUCH, MUCH better off renting condos from owners or even Realtors!!!  That is a FACT!

Trip Cancellation Insurance is a good thing for people who think they might not be able to go and they've paid monies in that they can't or may not get back if they cancel.  I've never purchased it myself but I've had about 5-10 guest who have.  It's like all insurance....a waste if you don't need it but nice to have if you do.  I've had people miss vacations on the OBX of NC because of hurricanes or the one road in being out, because of a hurricane or severe NorEaster.  I have one lady who stayed at our beach house every year since 2006 and in 2011, she missed her 2 week stay because of a Hurricane.  In 2012 and 2013 she had TC Insurance.  She's now retired and purchased a home in that area but still rents our beach house when family comes to stay.  My Rental Agreement covers that very well and it leads guests to places to compare Vacation or Trip Cancellation prices.....such as www.insuremytrip.com  That website compares prices from about 28 insurance companies and it shows different plans from each.  Again, I've never purchased it; I know if I miss a vacation however, it was my choice not to get insurance too.  Cheaper plans....cover about a $2000 vacation rental for $100.  Some Realtors automatically add in Trip Insurance and some offer it as an option.  I just lead the way and let the customer decide.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 10, 2013)

I cannot edit my Original Post



golfingdeac11 said:


> rent share - i have 2 timeshares that i rent in peak season for more than double the maintenance fees. !


\


 
Does your definition of Peak Season include a Holiday ?

My Point was many people are not comfortable renting from a private party and will only pay that amount if it is a discount from what the resort is charging which requires reserving a hard to get week
, 

Let's just say - I intended to say Peak and I wrote Holliday, that being said, resorts can rent mud weeks at a premium while owner's prime weeks can go unrented below cost. Since the post was from a newbie,, setting a standard of 2 X MF rental is admirable, but the exception not the norm, AND UNATTAINABLE IF THEY DO NOT HAVE THE OWNERSHIP OR THE SKILL AND WILLINGNESS TO GET THE ELUSIVE PRIME WEEK RESERVATION ( By your own admission 8 of 52 weeks) if it was, timeshare values would not be in the tank as they are and most certainly to remain.

I am sorry I ever challenged you, Adding you to IGNORE with the Wyndham Corporate FanBoys (AKA Platinum Elite Mega-Renters and their groupies), that way I will never read another one of your posts and accidentally challenge your vast knowledge, there was another poster who tried to apply North Carolina law to the entire timeshare industry . . . .


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 10, 2013)

The Anonymous Confessions of a Con Artist


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 10, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> \
> 
> 
> Does your definition of Peak Season include a Holiday ?
> ...



No...it could inc. July 4th week if that is what I schedule but all weeks from ~ June 20 - Aug. 10 are peak season and rent for the same amount at the beaches (southeast).  As a matter of fact...the oceanfront one ($1525) is week specific.....Fri. to Fri. July 18 - 25 for 2014 (already rented for a 5th straight year to the same family).


Your point about people not wanting to rent from a private party....you obviously aren't keeping up with the times.  Another point I made in the first post.  I happen to also own 2 beach properties (beach house and condo) and have rented both myself since 2005 and 2010.  In 2004-05....one was rented by a Realtor.  Commission went up from 15% to 20% and then 25% right before the meltdown in late 2006 and since I've rented it myself.....rentals have gone from ~28K gross for the one rental (after RE commission, upkeep, insurance and taxes) it was breakeven on a condo I owned;.......to ~42K gross off $1000 in advertising and no commission.  Both properties have the very best caretakers with nearby offices in those areas.  The $10,000 Guarantee


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 10, 2013)

golfingdeac11 said:


> No...it could inc. July 4th week if that is what I schedule but all weeks from ~ June 20 - Aug. 10 are peak season and rent for the same amount at the beaches (southeast). As a matter of fact...the oceanfront one ($1525) is week specific.....Fri. to Fri. July 18 - 25 for 2014 (already rented for a 5th straight year to the same family).
> 
> 
> Your point about people not wanting to rent from a private party....you obviously aren't keeping up with the times. Another point I made in the first post. I happen to also own 2 beach properties (beach house and condo) and have rented both myself since 2005 and 2010. In 2004-05....one was rented by a Realtor. Commission went up from 15% to 20% and then 25% right before the meltdown in late 2006 and since I've rented it myself.....rentals have gone from ~28K gross for the one rental (after RE commission, upkeep, insurance and taxes) it was breakeven on a condo I owned;.......to ~42K gross off $1000 in advertising and no commission. Both properties have the very best caretakers with nearby offices in those areas. The $10,000 Guarantee


 
I will correct my posts and then add you to my ignore list with the Wyndham fanboys


----------



## golfingdeac11 (Nov 10, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> I will correct my posts and then add you to my ignore list with the Wyndham fanboys



Not a fan of Wyndham I assume is what a "fanboy" is?  ...and thank you!


----------

